# Post your Fall Foliage trail shots!



## soulrida (Nov 27, 2006)

Hey Guys,

Throw up any photos of the fall colors from your rides.


----------



## Brown_Teeth (Jan 15, 2004)

Not mine cause round here we have no trees that turn


----------



## lubricus (Aug 22, 2007)

Not the best pic for fall colors, I took this on Sunday


----------



## Jessep (Dec 1, 2004)

My best ones are from back east...


----------



## Secace (Sep 8, 2004)

Straight off the camera from Snowshoe, WV this past Sunday. Still a little green but man what a beautiful, cool early autumn weekend it was. Simply couldn't have asked for better weather for closing weekend. I'm sure their leaves will be turning fast this week and the next couple to follow.


----------



## pappaf2 (Aug 14, 2007)

My shots from a couple weeks ago.


----------



## Kyle509 (Jul 19, 2006)




----------



## cookiedough (Nov 14, 2006)

Sept 30 - Crested Butte








A little snow on the tops of the mountains and some good coffee


----------



## fat_weasel (Jan 9, 2005)

The fall colors haven't really made it to this riding spot yet, but this one has some good colors anyway. Bonus points for anybody who can tell me what kind of car this is.


----------



## 245044 (Jun 8, 2004)

Haha!!! What it is, is a piece of junk....what it was, I have no idea. Do you have any other pictures of it?


----------



## kaboose (Oct 27, 2005)

a few color changes in the az desert.
hmm...must go to flagstaff soon... 

ms k


----------



## sean salach (Sep 15, 2007)

sly_foxx said:


>


are those tamaracks or diseased spruce? tamaracks are great. the evergreen that isn't ever green.


----------



## Kyle509 (Jul 19, 2006)

sean salach said:


> are those tamaracks or diseased spruce? tamaracks are great. the evergreen that isn't ever green.


tamaracks


----------



## KRob (Jan 13, 2004)

Hey cookiedough, that first one is an amazing image. Thanks.

I hate to post lame efforts from my crummy old camera, but here's a couple from the La Sals.

Burro Down:


----------



## bermluvr (Aug 2, 2006)

fat_weasel said:


> The fall colors haven't really made it to this riding spot yet, but this one has some good colors anyway. Bonus points for anybody who can tell me what kind of car this is.


Is that the waterloo hydrocut?
on the that trail there is a car that looks like that.. same era anyways.... cool!


----------



## jncarpenter (Dec 20, 2003)

Ford Fairlane?


----------



## fat_weasel (Jan 9, 2005)

Here's a couple more...I didn't tweak the colors on these. FisherCraig-this is in Holyoke SF in western Massachusetts. It's on the side of a doubletrack that I guess was drivable decades ago. There are a couple old whitewall tires sitting furthur down the hill, too.


----------



## wg (Dec 20, 2003)

*This weekend*

California Gold Country


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

fat_weasel said:


> The fall colors haven't really made it to this riding spot yet, but this one has some good colors anyway. Bonus points for anybody who can tell me what kind of car this is.


Old Caddy?


----------



## Barley (Jan 13, 2004)

September '07
Gatineau Park, Quebec


----------



## skiahh (Dec 26, 2003)

Vermont's Northeast Kingdom, Columbus Day weekend.

Too much riding, not enough picture taking, but here's one:


----------



## davec113 (May 31, 2006)

Colorado...


----------



## edemtbs (Apr 12, 2005)

</a>








</a>








</a>








</a>

...

Ed


----------



## Jdub (Jan 12, 2004)




----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Couple of mine


----------



## cookiedough (Nov 14, 2006)

K Rob - thanks, I had an aspen voluteer to hold my camera for me. Those little gorilla pods are a great thing for the self timer.

The La Sals, we drive by them every fall, I always wonder if there are good trails there. By your pics, I would have to answer my question as Yes!


----------



## lidarman (Jan 12, 2004)

Lots of great leaves in this post.


----------



## woody45 (Mar 26, 2007)

*Not as colourful as the others but it was autumn...*


----------



## Dangeruss (Jan 24, 2006)

Bunker Creek about a week ago:


----------



## Pooh Bear (May 25, 2006)

Harz Mountains/ Germany. Last week.


----------



## Jwind (Mar 1, 2006)

Not foliage really, but a cool ferry ride between trails this fall


----------



## bluecruz (Feb 5, 2004)

sprain ridge ,ny


----------



## Frozenspokes (May 26, 2004)

MDH trail, Oct 8.










I was asked, "Is it ever green out here?"

I replied, "Yup, in May."


----------



## Duckman (Jan 12, 2004)

Today in the Smokeys(WNC).


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 23, 2003)

sean salach said:


> are those tamaracks or diseased spruce? tamaracks are great. the evergreen that isn't ever green.


They are conifers, but not evergreens.  On the other end of the spectrum you have the non-deciduous broadleaved trees like southern magnolia.:thumbsup: 
For an evergreen that isn't ever green, check out the Blue Atlas Cedar, or the Colorado Blue Spruce.

Sorry, but as an arborist, I rarely get the opportunity to "show off" my knowledge on MTBR. I love Tamaracks too, around here folks call them larches from their scientific name, Larix occidentalis


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 23, 2003)

Here's a few nice photos from the McKenzie River trail in Oregon last weekend.


----------



## bermluvr (Aug 2, 2006)

The oregon pictures are gorgeous. wow! looks like a really fun ride!


----------



## Rebus (Jun 11, 2004)

Sasquatch said:


>


WOW! All those are great pictures, but I REALLY like this one. Nice job!


----------



## Duckman (Jan 12, 2004)

Beautiful.


----------



## Drillbit (Oct 3, 2007)

fat_weasel said:


> The fall colors haven't really made it to this riding spot yet, but this one has some good colors anyway. Bonus points for anybody who can tell me what kind of car this is.


Rusty


----------



## lidarman (Jan 12, 2004)

Drillbit said:


> Rusty


My guess is rusty '56 DeSoto.


----------



## Evil Patrick (Sep 13, 2004)

I got nothin'.

It's Austin, TX.

Pretty much the same green all year 'round.

:thumbsup: 

(PS - it's 88 right now.)


----------



## 743power (Sep 25, 2007)

local trails in nj


----------



## Duckman (Jan 12, 2004)

Today along the Upper Nanty river.


----------



## sean salach (Sep 15, 2007)

sasquatch, i'm the son of a retired arborist with a great love of trees. i guess i knew it's not an evergreen(duh), but it sounds better than saying 'the conifer that isn't evergreen... we've got a bunch of blue spruce over here. as differently colored needles/leaves go though, i have to say split leaf red maple and copper beech are my faves. there are some huuuuuge copper beech trees near me. obviously non-native...

northern new jersey today.


----------



## AlloyNipples (Jan 12, 2004)

Blankets Creek


----------



## problematiks (Oct 18, 2005)

Marko


----------



## bulletboy (Sep 6, 2004)

*WHERE is this?*



743power said:


> local trails in nj


I work in Wharton, and I am getting tired of my current riding places...where is that?

(please?)


----------



## sean salach (Sep 15, 2007)

where do you usually ride bulletboy? the closest smooth, fast singletrack to wharton is probably gonna be kittatiny. i'm guessing you ride mahlon a good amount?


----------



## BlackCanoeDog (Jul 26, 2003)

*Buckwallow Cycling Centre, Gravenhurst, Ontario*


----------



## sean salach (Sep 15, 2007)

wow, those trails are sweet! is that a privately owned place?


----------



## BlackCanoeDog (Jul 26, 2003)

sean salach said:


> wow, those trails are sweet! is that a privately owned place?


Yes, they have about 800 acres of property total. Trails now total about 35k with more added yearly, and are spread over about 400 acres at the moment, mountain biking only, with some xc-skiing in winter. No ATV's, dirt bikes, etc., allowed. They also have a KOA campground so people can come from all over to bike, and can tent camp or RV right next to the trails! Night riding also )


----------



## trondhindenes (Jun 22, 2004)

*Autumn in Norway*

From yesterday's ride near Drammen, Norway


----------



## mtroy (Jun 10, 2005)

Well, we really have to go looking for fall color changes in So Cal. Here are a couple from this weekends ride into the clouds.


----------



## nOOby (Jul 20, 2007)

sourdough trail, Colorado, sept 24, dave's death march


----------



## crashtestdummy (Jun 18, 2005)

A little color in the desert from yesterday's ride.


----------



## gnawbonelefty (May 16, 2005)

October in Gnaw Bone..


----------



## JohnnySmoke (Aug 3, 2004)

A few weeks ago near Kelowna, BC. It's snowing up there today.......


----------



## rutkiller (Jul 6, 2006)

JohnnySmoke said:


> A few weeks ago near Kelowna, BC. It's snowing up there today.......


Your'e a brave man allowing your dog to lead on that log ride. My incredibly "smart" yellow lab would be all over the place...on the log, off the log, peeing on the log, barking at my tires, stopping, smelling, etc.... I wish I could ride with my dog.


----------



## JohnnySmoke (Aug 3, 2004)

Well, Harley's been running on logs for years. It just came naturally.










And i'm not so brave. All I did was hold the camera. That's Barb in the pic.


----------



## Dragoneyes (Aug 12, 2007)

Here is some pics of a trail in Michigan....




























Some trees knocked down after a recent storm here..


----------



## jimbofive (Mar 22, 2007)

congratulations, sir, you've just been desktop'd.


----------



## Jwind (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## rutkiller (Jul 6, 2006)

*Delaware*

I think Autumn skipped over Delaware this year. Everything went from green, right to dead.


----------



## bear (Feb 3, 2004)

rutkiller said:


> I think Autumn skipped over Delaware this year. Everything went from green, right to dead.


sounds like Austin TX if you ask me.


----------



## sean salach (Sep 15, 2007)

bit more fall color in new jersey. taken three days ago.


----------



## dave54 (Jul 1, 2003)

From the Bizz Johnson Trail


----------



## michaelsnead (Aug 31, 2005)

JohnnySmoke said:


> Well, Harley's been running on logs for years. It just came naturally.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mr. Smoke,

Thanks for the serious giggle! I almost busted a gut laughing when you indicated your position vs. Barb's!! I've got to be clever enough to remember that when my wife next wants to bike with the dogs!!!

Thanks again,

Michael:thumbsup:


----------



## BlackCanoeDog (Jul 26, 2003)

JohnnySmoke said:


> A few weeks ago near Kelowna, BC. It's snowing up there today.......


Great shot!


----------



## Hoursofdarkness (Jul 22, 2006)

Minnawaska State Park

1.









2.









3.









4.









5.









6.









7.









8. New Bike.


----------



## outdoornut (Aug 13, 2005)

fat_weasel said:


> The fall colors haven't really made it to this riding spot yet, but this one has some good colors anyway. Bonus points for anybody who can tell me what kind of car this is.


Wow, that looks a little like the old NASH that is sitting along a remote trail in
Pocahontas Co. WV. Think the trail was Turkey Point in the Gauley Mtn. area. :idea:

Agree with another post, "A piece of junk"... 

ODN


----------



## surly_an_instigator (Nov 3, 2005)

And to add a trivia about harley the wonderdog, she is deaf. yes you read it right, one of the coolest dogs I have ever ridden with. carefull playing fetch though, YOU will loose!


----------



## rzims (Sep 7, 2005)

This was taken the day after Thanksgiving.....last year 
bay area in California


----------



## Duckman (Jan 12, 2004)

Today on the Cherohala Skyway in WNC.
































































And a big tree


----------



## sean salach (Sep 15, 2007)

Hoursofdarkness said:


> Minnawaska State Park
> 
> 2.


is the water at the bottom deep enough for jumping??? :idea:


----------



## scorpionwoman (Jul 7, 2006)

Um, WOW! What a beautiful area! I really like this view.



Hoursofdarkness said:


> 6.


----------



## outdoornut (Aug 13, 2005)

Here are a couple pics of our local trails at Mountwood Park near Parkersburg
WV just this past Sunday. Colors are awesome right now.

From the parking lot.


















These are almost at the top of Big Gnarly on Dark Side of the Moon trail.


















Most awesome time of the year to be riding.

ODN


----------



## rkj__ (Feb 29, 2004)

By rkj__


By rkj__


By rkj__


By rkj__


By rkj__


By rkj__


By rkj__


----------



## mtroy (Jun 10, 2005)

*A bit of Autumn history...*

Here is a scan of a cover I came across in a box of old mags. Autumn, 1989, courtesy of Mountain Bike Magazine. I think that is Captain Dondo on that red drop bar bike.

Funny timing. Just yesterday I threw some old Suntour roller cams on an old drop bar Paramountain frame and a 2.5" knobby in front and went for a ride in the rain. 30 mph down a fire road on a rigid drop bar bike brings life into sharp focus!

Good fun. Ah, the good old days (but I finished the second hour of riding on my full suspension...I can only take sooo much of the old days).


----------



## Judd97 (Jun 6, 2005)

Not a bike trail, but aspens always make for nice fall scenery...


----------



## Onie (Sep 15, 2005)

Nice! I've just felt Autumn right here in my bedroom. Thanks for sharing, Guys! Hey, wait! I should be posting mine as well! LoL!


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)

From this afternoon.


----------



## Tig (Mar 17, 2004)

Beautiful and awsome trail!


----------



## zedfoto (Apr 8, 2007)

I'll add a few to the collection from today:


----------



## jmilliron (Aug 24, 2007)




----------



## PAmtbiker (Feb 2, 2005)

*East Coast fall action*

East Coast definitely has some of the best fall foliage ever... pics from the God's Country Marathon, and the next day's chair lift runs at a small ski resort in N. Central PA (Coudersport area).


----------



## sean salach (Sep 15, 2007)

yesterday in northwest new jersey.


----------



## radair (Dec 19, 2002)

You can get spoiled by the fall colors in New England, no doubt. My contribution:


----------



## sean salach (Sep 15, 2007)

another from todays commute home. headley overlook in mahlon dickerson reservation, new jersey.


----------



## Lawson Raider (Jul 24, 2006)

Lawrence River Trails, Saturday, October 27

-- My Buddy aimed the camera too low but still a cool pic --










Smthville Trails, September 29


----------



## JoeyV (Nov 18, 2005)

ny a few years ago... no fall colors this year .


----------



## dstepper (Feb 28, 2004)

*Sequoia National Park, Camp Nelson Trail*

Taken 10.27.07
Ya! we got trees big enough to ride through.

Dean


----------



## rkj__ (Feb 29, 2004)

Tews Falls is nothing more than a dribble over a big cliff at this time of year








By rkj__, shot with FinePix A120 at 2007-10-31

Dundas Peak provided some great views








By rkj__ at 2007-10-31









By rkj__ at 2007-10-31









By rkj__, shot with FinePix A120 at 2007-10-31

Webster's Falls is more than a dribble








By rkj__, shot with FinePix A120 at 2007-10-31

On the road back








By rkj__, shot with FinePix A120 at 2007-10-31


----------



## sean salach (Sep 15, 2007)

few more from today's rides:


----------



## pspwesty (Feb 27, 2006)

Took this one about a week and a half ago. It's being used as my current desktop photo.


----------



## nordicbiker (Mar 7, 2007)

Here are a couple of fall colour pictures from Norway


----------



## sean salach (Sep 15, 2007)

yeah, i get out there a bit. best time of year to carry a camera with you:


----------



## Duckman (Jan 12, 2004)




----------



## dburatti (Feb 14, 2004)

On the Lost Coast of CA in the King Range:



















A picture from the trail, not of the trail:










D


----------



## zdfg (Sep 15, 2004)

Man awesome stuff! Duckman is that northern Georgia? I used to go up there and climb at Rocktown in the winter. It was great to be out in shorts in February.

Here's my contribution, a short video.

Washington Fall Riding


----------



## problematiks (Oct 18, 2005)

Fall foliage in abundance  
We were up to our knees in it at times on our night ride yesterday.










Marko


----------



## Duckman (Jan 12, 2004)

"Rocktown", over on Pigeon mtn in NW Ga. Very cool place. I've done some caving there as well. 

The pics are from WNC. I moved up here this past Spring. Just updated my profile..


----------



## Nathan Cloud (Jul 18, 2005)

Seems like its not the greatest for foliage this year up in CT, but this was taken last sunday:


----------



## sean salach (Sep 15, 2007)

yesterday afternoon on the way home from work.









late yesterday evening mid-night ride. there is some folliage in there...


----------



## Duckman (Jan 12, 2004)

WNC is having its latest Fall colors that I've seen or heard about. Also(per the people that record such), the "Reds" are the best since 94.

I did a 106 mile NOC ride today(Tour de Nantahala, being always the 1st Sat of Nov.). To show how "late" the leaves are, note the below pics..

Last year. Note the leaves are long done.










Today after the ride as I drove over to the house(8 miles from these pics), same view more or less. Same weekend. Heck, its only now peaking up high(the Appalahian Trail goes across that far ridge). Note all the green down low still. This is looking down a 9% grade.









A little to the left. My place is just over far middle ridge in the upper left in pic.










Looking down the 2 mile 9% climb.










The climb were it starts..(note "AT" ridgeline where the trail is).










Halfway up.










Awesome 45mph descent(I ride these rds from the doorstep).


----------



## pro (Oct 7, 2007)

Photoset: https://www.flickr.com/photos/mistral938/sets/72157602888869243/


----------



## sean salach (Sep 15, 2007)

great shots pro!

here are a couple from the bogner death loop at blue mtn in ny yesterday.


----------



## 9.8m/s/s (Sep 26, 2005)

Just about an hour ago-
URL=https://www.crankfire.com/galleries/picture.php?imageid=3029]







[/URL]

Wish the sun was out, but great nonetheless.


----------



## sean salach (Sep 15, 2007)

actually, the best time for most photos is when the sun is obscured behind clouds. you get much more even lighting. i think that picture is pretty close to a perfect bike n' singletrack fall photo. gotta ask though, is the deer population getting out of hand up there?


----------



## toonces (Feb 13, 2004)

Jessep said:


> My best ones are from back east...


this doesn't happen to be the West Hartford Reservoir does it?


----------



## jamesjbigler (Apr 26, 2004)

A couple pictures of Tanasi in Copperhill Tn from last weekend


----------



## ryguy79 (Apr 12, 2007)

Colorado Springs over the last month...


----------



## MOJO K (Jan 26, 2007)

Out back clearing trail when the sun hit the mountain


----------



## scorpionwoman (Jul 7, 2006)

That penultimate one looks like an oil painting. Very cool texture and color.


----------



## scorpionwoman (Jul 7, 2006)

Pics like this are why I take the time to visit this thread every few days. How beautiful!



sean salach said:


>


----------



## scorpionwoman (Jul 7, 2006)

Whoa. That's gorgeous.



pro said:


>


----------



## scorpionwoman (Jul 7, 2006)

You mean that's the view from your back yard?? Nice! :thumbsup:


----------



## Normbilt (Jan 17, 2004)

Fall In Northwest suburbs of Chicago.


----------



## MOJO K (Jan 26, 2007)

scorpionwoman said:


> You mean that's the view from your back yard?? Nice! :thumbsup:


 Actually, that photo is taken up the hill from the house...this is the view from the backyard!






It doesn't suck living here, I'm very blessed.


----------



## 9.8m/s/s (Sep 26, 2005)

sean salach said:


> actually, the best time for most photos is when the sun is obscured behind clouds. you get much more even lighting. i think that picture is pretty close to a perfect bike n' singletrack fall photo. gotta ask though, is the deer population getting out of hand up there?


Not too sure about the deer. I have been seeing a lot of them this year where I used to live, but I just moved down here. What gave it away? (I'm really asking, not being smart)


----------



## sean salach (Sep 15, 2007)

there is no young growth in that section of woods. an overpopulation of deer with do that, which eventually kills that section of woods if their numbers aren't reduced. when the older trees die, there's nothing to replace them. anything that tries to grow just get's eaten. a 'healthy' deciduous forest will have lot's of visible leaves from ground to sky.


----------



## sean salach (Sep 15, 2007)




----------



## scorpionwoman (Jul 7, 2006)

Okay, now you're just braggin'.  

Gorgeous colors. Where are you?


----------



## sean salach (Sep 15, 2007)

the mtn biking hotspot of the century. new jersey. i live/work in a rather unique valley in northern new jersey. the weather and climate seem to not care what the rest of the area is doing. it would be a crime for me not to carry a camera around with me all day.


----------



## LJintheUK (Jul 21, 2004)

Some shots from the English Lake District from this week.


----------



## sodak (Oct 10, 2006)

MOJO K said:


> Actually, that photo is taken up the hill from the house...this is the view from the backyard!
> View attachment 308807
> It doesn't suck living here, I'm very blessed.


WOW... Crop and center that picture, and I will pay to put it on my wall... very impressive eye for the photo.... I know it was a quick descision.... nice work!:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## pooka (Jul 16, 2006)




----------



## cumbriajason (Sep 30, 2005)

*Fall in The Lake District National Park (UK)*

Here is a few shots of the Autumn Colours in the Lake District (Keswick)

http://www.photolakedistrict.co.uk/WastwaterthewesternLakeDisrict.html










Cheers

Jase


----------



## Captain Dondo Retired (Aug 31, 2006)

mtroy said:


> Here is a scan of a cover I came across in a box of old mags. Autumn, 1989, courtesy of Mountain Bike Magazine. I think that is Captain Dondo on that red drop bar bike.
> 
> Funny timing. Just yesterday I threw some old Suntour roller cams on an old drop bar Paramountain frame and a 2.5" knobby in front and went for a ride in the rain. 30 mph down a fire road on a rigid drop bar bike brings life into sharp focus!
> 
> Good fun. Ah, the good old days (but I finished the second hour of riding on my full suspension...I can only take sooo much of the old days).


That is, indeed me. And that's my wife, Carlotta, in the lead. She went on to win several 24 Hours of Canaan in the Pro/Am women's category. Once or twice with Sue Haywood as a teammate.

We'd been married all of a year (we're going on 20 now) when that photo was taken by Brooks Dodge up on Smith Road in Wilmington, VT. We'd been up at oh-dark-hundred for three days, working til sunset, trying to get that shot. It rained the whole damned time, but the sun came out right at sunset that last day and we nailed it. A lot of the outtakes wound up on various mountain biking book covers. It was weird seeing myself in bookstores. Never really thought of myself as the modeling type.

Good eye, my friend. That pink bike is now in the museum at First Flight Bikes in Statesville, NC.


----------



## scorpionwoman (Jul 7, 2006)

soulrida said:


> Throw up any photos of the fall colors from your rides.


You mean like this??

Sorry, I couldn't resist. We've had such a warm fall thus far, that some of our flowers are assuming it's spring again. Here's some honeysuckle from yesterday.


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)

A couple from a few days back. This little spot has ~ 12 miles of decent trail, and is within easy pedal distance.




























The morning coffee view. A couple squirrels that hang around in these trees drive my cats absolutely bonkers.







​


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

Central coastal CA has been very warm as well. We set new all time high records yesterday at 89 degrees, about 20 above normal temperatures, and far below the normal rain for us.

Some of the trees are turning colors at the higher elevations around, that is 800 to 1000 feet. Here are a couple shots. I love the reds that you east coast folks get, but some blood red is the only color that I have seen here on the west coast, and that was on Tuesday.


----------



## scorpionwoman (Jul 7, 2006)

Scenery like this would make me stop in the fast singletrack and go: "Ahh." :thumbsup:



scrublover said:


>


----------



## scorpionwoman (Jul 7, 2006)

slocaus said:


> I love the reds that you east coast folks get, but some blood red is the only color that I have seen here on the west coast, and that was on Tuesday.


Listen here. Are we gonna have to put you in time out? You need to quit playing so rough! 

Really, mountain biking does not require the letting of blood.

Now behave yourself.

Like I told someone yesterday: Don't make me use my "mother voice."


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

scorpionwoman said:


> Listen here. Are we gonna have to put you in time out? You need to quit playing so rough!
> 
> Really, mountain biking does not require the letting of blood.
> 
> ...


No ma'am. I think I was a little tired near the end of my ride on Tuesday (my Sunday).

45.51 mi (16.28 mi uphill, 17.65 mi downhill, 11.48 mi flat)
5918 ft total ascent (5972 ft descent) - 11.3 % uphill grade, 22.6 % downhill grade 
7:47:04 total time (5:28:51 moving, 2:18:13 stopped)
0:07:12 pace (8.3 mph average speed, 43.9 mph max speed)

The downhill from the picture looking down into the trees is just about 2.5 miles with a loss of 2200 vertical feet. Since I was riding solo, I walked a couple really sketchy sections. Front wheel slipped out on a rocky slab switchback. rft:

Besides, I'm a Taurus, and have been told I tend to be a little "bull headed"; I prefer "tenacious". :devil: 

Here is one more pic to get back on topic. This is California fall color.


----------



## Givemepeppers (May 24, 2007)

One of my pics...


----------



## scorpionwoman (Jul 7, 2006)

That is really pretty. It looks like an oil painting.


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)

scorpionwoman said:


> Scenery like this would make me stop in the fast singletrack and go: "Ahh." :thumbsup:


Not as fast as it looks. There are a lot of roots and rocks lurking under those leaves.

A few hours after the coffe pic, in the car. Awaiting the riding buddies for the day, and wondering if this is a good idea...










Was an excellent ride, if a bit on the soaking wet side.


----------



## Stinch (Aug 22, 2007)

Trumbull, CT


----------



## scorpionwoman (Jul 7, 2006)

That shot is so-o-o cool! Good mood capture!

I'm off for a ride, where the only fall color we have thus far is in the poison-ivy leaves.


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

Givemepeppers said:


> One of my pics...


Looks like the Tetons, but not quite sure, maybe Tiwinot?

I was born and raised in Idaho, southern part along the Snake River, Grandview, Bruneau, Bliss: and college in Pocatello. Spent a lot of time mountaineering in the Sawtooths and Tetons, but not exactly sure where that picture was taken.


----------



## ultimatesooner (Nov 14, 2007)

awesome thread, I have changed my wallpaper about 5 or 6 times while browsing through it


----------



## Givemepeppers (May 24, 2007)

slocaus said:


> Looks like the Tetons, but not quite sure, maybe Tiwinot?
> 
> I was born and raised in Idaho, southern part along the Snake River, Grandview, Bruneau, Bliss: and college in Pocatello. Spent a lot of time mountaineering in the Sawtooths and Tetons, but not exactly sure where that picture was taken.


You are right about not being able to place it in Idaho, it is actually Mt. Theilson, just outside of Crater Lake in Oregon. A freind and I were down there for some riding and fun on the Umpqua river trail, decided to go to Crater lake too.


----------



## rustus (May 28, 2004)

Here's one from last year. (spring floods totally rearranged this spot) Near the end of East Fork trail in the Jemez Mtns. NM.


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

Givemepeppers said:


> You are right about not being able to place it in Idaho, it is actually Mt. Theilson, just outside of Crater Lake in Oregon. A freind and I were down there for some riding and fun on the Umpqua river trail, decided to go to Crater lake too.


Ahh! Thanks. I _knew_ I had seen it, just too many years ago in out crazy 72 hour sleepless mountaineering frenzies.


----------



## climberbiker (Feb 6, 2007)

Breezy Point, Black Hills, SD - October 2007
Storm Mountain, Black Hills, SD - September 2006


----------



## Tig (Mar 17, 2004)

Wow, nice Duckman!
My wife and I knew those had to be WNC. She has relatives in Maggie Valley.


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)

Ginger rocking out the Devil's Staircase. 








An onsite for her, today. :thumbsup:


----------



## scorpionwoman (Jul 7, 2006)

scrublover said:


> Ginger rocking out the Devil's Staircase.


That's an awesome shot! Love the body english.


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)

scorpionwoman said:


> That's an awesome shot! Love the body english.


i've actually got a sequence of here doing the entire thing. just ahve to edit everything and animate it together. whever i do the next big passion pic fest post thing. she was one of only two or three that cleaned it today out of over a dozen. it goes uphill, from an uphill start and is _much_ harder to clean than it looks. short section of just over tire width skinny a bike length long-->about a foot step up onto the larger tree. i've gotten it clean once in a half dozen trips to ride at this place.


----------



## brado1 (Oct 5, 2004)

*lovin' Fall colors*

Pisgah NC fall colors





















Dupont State forest - NC















Issaqueena -Clemson SC











Paris Mtn - Greenville SC









have a *bunch more*, no sense in bringin' the servers down cuz of my images 
​


----------



## Jisch (Jan 12, 2004)

Here's one:









John


----------



## greenhill (Jul 30, 2006)

*Me, God, and my Canny.*

Just outside of Baltimore, Maryland.
Loch Raven Reservoir.


----------



## sean salach (Sep 15, 2007)

there are still a few little snippets of fall to be had in northern new jersey. the berries are really screaming out loud against the ruddy backdrop of leafless trees and post-prime foliage. here's a few from today.


----------



## sean salach (Sep 15, 2007)

brado1 said:


> Pisgah NC fall colors
> 
> 
> 
> ...




that's a really cool shot.​


----------



## beanaj (May 22, 2005)

Yonkers, NY the day after Thanksgiving.










Bean


----------



## scorpionwoman (Jul 7, 2006)

Impressive! I assume there are more leaves on the ground than on the tree??


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)

beanaj said:


> Yonkers, NY the day after Thanksgiving.
> 
> Bean


might be heading there this afternoon, or graham for a night ride.


----------



## chqm8 (May 17, 2007)

Taken 2 days ago on Cape Cod, Ma.


----------



## cooldaddy (Jan 28, 2004)

just over a week ago in Tulsa...


----------



## scorpionwoman (Jul 7, 2006)

cooldaddy said:


> just over a week ago in Tulsa...


That's a very nice pic. Good vantage point and interesting details.


----------



## cooldaddy (Jan 28, 2004)

you asked for color but this Fall pic doesn't have any... also from Tulsa...


----------

